
Hands up whose Trypophobia got triggered by the iPhone 11 Pro camera cluster? - aukiman
https://www.news.com.au/technology/gadgets/mobile-phones/the-iphone-11-pros-cameras-may-look-silly-but-the-photos-they-take-are-anything-but/news-story/69b726347ab58ab0ca0f273e6eccde98
======
sna1l
The new iPhone reminded me of this camera:
[https://light.co/camera](https://light.co/camera)

